# the last one for this year.



## Dido (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, 

here are the last ones, first some of my Kentucky












kentucky X hotei




the hole plant 




reginae albas 
only the 2 best of them in my few 





and a first blooming seedling 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice garden!


----------



## newbud (Jun 26, 2012)

Sad to see the end of the Cyp season. Beautiful garden Christof. What zone in Germany is the garden?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2012)

Too bad flowering season is all but done. Love the reginae albas.


----------



## Dido (Jun 27, 2012)

The nice thing is both has started to get pots. 
With interesting pollen on it


----------

